
Two transactions on Ethereum cost someone 5M USD to send - amanusk
https://medium.com/zengo/how-to-lose-2-5m-twice-234a4ae98277
======
ColinWright
I suspect this is the same incident as discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23481936](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23481936)

